# Hi my name is Rebecca and I'm new to the website



## Rebeccadrane (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi everyone
My name is Rebecca.
I'm 30 from northfleet, Kent. I own 5 dogs and have just brought my first pair of female fancy mice. Their names are Whiskey and Amaretto they are 9 weeks old this week. Very tame, very cute and not scared of the dogs one bit. I'm in love with them. I'm really interested in the other breeds of mice and love the colours and varieties. I love the fluffy teddy bear mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hunterscliff said:


> Hope you enjoy the forum


^ guaranteed you will enjoy the forum XD


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello! I'm new too


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

